# Riding with gloves



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have not ridden with gloves, but I think I should start. It's getting cold, and if I was ever to show I would be wearing a pair.

When you wear gloves do you lose a lot of sensitivity? Do you have a pair you recommend, or a brand, or a certain type? Thanks.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I wear gloves when I ride in the winter, but I have to have gloves that are leather covered else I can't hold the reins correctly. It's about the same as riding without gloves to me... though I don't know what type mine are as they belonged to a friend... I do know that they cost quite a bit, though, and are made out of a half a centimeter thick spandex material with very soft cotton on the inside and are quite warm, lol. I'd guess that any type of glove would work as long as it's got leather or rubber grips to help hold onto the reins correctly.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I ride with gloves every time, summer or winter. It really stems from when I started taking jumping lessons when I was younger, I got the worst blisters on one of my fingers. Since then, it's sort of become habit to just wear them.

I reccomend leather gloves, because I've found that they hold up the best. Cotton works best for warmth, I think. Make sure they have reinforced fingers and such-they'll hold up so much longer! If you have a State Line Tack around you, they sell cotton riding gloves for six or seven dollars [here, at least]. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

for the summer I have leather gloves but the back of it is crocheted.
For the spring/fall I use, i believe a pair of ariat gloves.

I really don't ride in the winter.

I started wearing gloves after one lessons I had these blisters on my hands. Ever since then I freak out if I dont have my gloves. I feel that I can have a better grip on the reins with my gloves on than without.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have cool gloves. Not sure how to explain them. They're crocheted on the inside and then stretchy weird material and then leather in parts where my fingers and places of wear are. They're perfect for riding.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Ugh, I absolutely hate gloves for that very reason! I just feel weird with my hands covered. Fortunately it IS something you can get used to.. But even still I only use them at shows and when it's just too cold. My absolute favorite goves are Roekle's. They're a little pricey (around $50) and made of this rubbery synthetic material. But they're very thin, last forever, and allow much more sensitivity then leather. (i think anyways). Plus you can throw them in the wash and they don't lose their grip if they get wet. Worth every penny!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I ride in "track gloves"... I find that you can still "feel" a lot, and are light enough not to make ya hands sweat in summer. I feel like I have more grip on my reins in them, as I do have a wee mare who likes to tug sometimes and blisters aren't fun 
x


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I always wearing gloves. I love the cotchet backed gloves with leather palms for summer and I have a very nice pair of deer skin gloves with thermal lining for winter. So warm and cosy. You will get used to the feel of the reins with gloves, everytime I ride with the winter gloves it feels weird to start cause they are way chunkier than my summer gloves.
Here is a link to my winter gloves http://www.heritagegloves.com/DeerskinWinter.html I definitely recommend them as comfotable and very warm!!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I always ride with gloves whether it is winter, spring, summer, or fall! And the good part is that you don't loose much sensitivity if you use gloves that aren't extremely thick. They do keep your hands nice and warm, and you don't get blisters. I use baseball batting gloves because they work just the same and are very similar to regular leather horse riding gloves. The down side with batting gloves is that you can't wear them in shows though. You can also get cotton riding gloves that are very comfy, but thin as well, so they don't really keep your hands warm. If you go with cotton, I recommend you get hand warmers as well. Hope I helped!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I LOVE the SSG Aquatack with Thinsulate for riding in the winter. Good grip and warmth without a lot of bulk. They run about $30. I'm sure it gets a little colder in NY than NC though...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I only wear my gloves during winter. Or when I'm roping. In that case I use working gloves. I bought them at the grocery store


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I get my riding gloves from Dover Saddlery; I forgot the brand, but they are very good.  Mine are leather. They last long, too. I actually find it easier to grip the reins with them on. I wear them year-round- & they keep your hands warm in the winter!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is the kind I wear normally:

Elation Gripper Summer Riding Gloves-On Sale until Jan 31 2009 [DRC0412]

They're super cheap, and don't last a super long time, but I'm not fussy with gloves. Unless I ever show, I don't plan on buying expensive gloves. These serve their purpose well though and provide good grips. I find if I don't wear gloves, the reins really chafe my hands. 

In the winter, I just use any old pair of warm gloves with fingers. It's a lot harder to hold the reins, but I'm more concerned with my hands staying warm. :wink:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I try to steer away from gloves in the summer, just because I get an embarrassing glove tan! :lol:


----------

